# Spideranne's 2009 display



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Well after waiting out the rain all month we ended up with great weather for Halloween. All of my animitronics worked the whole night, yeah!!! We did a dot room for the first time and that was a big hit. Freaked out more adults then kids and even some teenagers said it was "cool".





































And a few links to the moving stuff.
Standing zombie and peeker
2009 Halloween :: Halloween2009061.flv video by spideranne - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid87.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/Halloween2009061

Zombie Escape
2009 Halloween :: Halloween2009068.flv video by spideranne - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid87.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/Halloween2009068

Stirring witch - I never did get her hands attached and I actually think it turned out better.
2009 Halloween :: Halloween2009064.flv video by spideranne - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid87.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/Halloween2009064

Dot room 
2009 Halloween :: Halloween2009066.flv video by spideranne - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid87.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@k136/spideranne/2009%20Halloween/Halloween2009066


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Myra Mains really gets around. I've seen her tombstone in several graveyards (including ours).

You know you've done well when a teenager says your haunt is cool.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice. I really like the self stirring pot it, it's magic.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Fantastic work! Great animated props and I like your take on the dot room. The robed costime look really breaks up the human outline.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Great job! Really like the lighting of everything.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh Spideranne.... awesome job girl... I'm in AWE! The witch knocks my socks off, and love the dot room, and I'm so proud you got the zombie escape in there, we didnt even get ours finished in time (after all that, RIGHT?!?!) wow, it just looks KILLER!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on your display. The Stirring witch and zombie escape is really good! The ghost picture is awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Gots to love Spideranne. And not just because the beatles wrote her a song about her either.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY nice work Spideranne..............


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ya know, I think the witch actually works better commanding the stirring stick instead of stirring it herself!

Looks great all around! I love the face on that standing zombie guy. Just looks like nasty intentions.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

All the new stuff looks great. What in the world are you going to have to work on next? I especially like your corpsing work on Myra.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Myra Mains really gets around. I've seen her tombstone in several graveyards (including ours).
> 
> She's such a tramp-you know she's at my house to.
> Love the display always look forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow- very nice! Love the cemetary, the witches, heck, I just love it all!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Impressive! 
I like the magical stirring cauldron. The dot room looks great.


----------

